

Google, Fix your Decoder - zopticity
http://maps.google.com/maps/geo?q=Albany,%20OR,%20US

======
weekendlogic
V2 API is deprecated, see:
[http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/geocoding/#Ge...](http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/geocoding/#GeocodingRequests)

~~~
zopticity
Sure, it's deprecated. Using the new API:
[http://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/geocode/json?address=Alb...](http://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/geocode/json?address=Albany,+OR,+US&sensor=false)

Still produces the _SAME_ result.

------
rwolf
<http://maps.google.com/maps/geo?q=Albany,%20OR> returns the answer I'd
expect. Wild!

